# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Program tualeti/makiazh rregullim lekure ne fytyre,arcsoft 360,falas sot

## benseven11

Nje program per te rregulluar lekuren ne fytyre  me nje klik
Merret sot falas Pas instalimit I dergon kompanise email adrese dhe coupon code dhe ato te dergojne serialin
per ta regjistruar.programi eshteshume I lehte ne perdorim me figura.Po e instalove dhe regjistrove sot deri ne 12 te nates e merr falas.
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/download/?id=40182

----------

